# doe has blood in her urine...Help



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

My doe who I have been milking once a day since she is still feeding her buckling, started with blood in her urine today. it was present throughout the urinating. Even had a droplet on the tip of her hoohah. I looked cause I couldn't believe I saw the red when she was peeing. She seems to be peeing and staying in position for a while. Could it be a bladder infection? And what should I give her, and is it oral or injection. Never have had to deal with this before, she is 6 years old, but she is a sweetheart on the stand. And should I not use her milk or milk her during this? 
I know a lot of questions, but I do thank you in advance.


----------



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

Does no one know what I can do for her. I have read to give her Penn for 5 days and try to get her to pee more by feeding her parsley. Also to add ACV to the girls water. The boys already get it, didn't think the girls needed it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I found this thread on another board:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2246&p=2


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Another thread on this topic from this board:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/68575-urinary-tract-infection.html


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Are you certain it is blood? If it is blood there should be some small clots. Sometimes goats will pee red from excess minerals, particularly if they have eaten certain things like mistletoe.

If it is a uti, try to get her some uva ursi (knick knick or bear berry) as that will clear up a uti faster than anything else, including antibiotics.


----------



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you Alice. And no there are no blood clots. But the urine is definitely red, not black, orange, etc. I went up ad checked her hooha as soon as she stood back up. I give my goats replamin, they do not get free choice mineral. I have some in the stall that only the smaller doelings and bucklings can get to, but the older goats cannot get into that stall, the hole is too small.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

If it were me I would take a sample of the urine to the vet and get it tested to see what exactly is going on and go from there. Sorry you are having trouble with her. Usually with UTI they go frequently in small amounts. Since it is the weekend I would start antibiotics anyway right away. Sorry, I don't know about the milking part. Keep us posted!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Nothing to add but my good thoughts that she will get better, whatever is ailing her.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree on having the vet test her urine & go from there as to what antibiotic to keep her on for a week. 
The apple cider vinegar won't hurt her & all my goats get it in their water year around, they all Love it. Hope she gets better quick.

I would say keep milking her or she'll become engorged & uncomfortable.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

If there are no blood clots it isn't likely to be blood as blood that has been in the urinary tract long enough to dissolve all clots will turn urine grey in color. I wouldn't be unduly alarmed about it nor would I start antibiotics as they have side effects. Just keep an eye on her for any symptoms or fever.


----------



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

she has no fever, but does do squats without any urine. She isn't just peeing a little when she pees either. She is peeing the same as the rest. It isn't as "red" as it was yesterday, more of an orange now. I just have never in my 7 years of raising goats seen one do this. Now, I have another doe who has some blood on her tail and hooha. Not a lot, but some. ???? I know they haven't been bred, and both of those does kidded a day apart in March. It just seems weird. Eating like pigs, drinking tons of water, the one is producing tons of milk, they are nigies. The one, I dried up cause she has less than a cup in her total with twice a day milkings. I don't know, they drive me loco some times. I think they do it on purpose. LOL Just to get me out there with them more than I already am. 
Thanks girls. I will call the vet in the morning and see if he can help. He doesn't know a whole lot about goats, actually none of them close to me seem to.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

If it has changed to orange and you have another, then it was something they ate. No point in getting a vet bill.


----------

